# How many Greek NT are there?



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 1, 2011)

I am talking just from the CT. I know of NA27 and UBS but was surprised to realize that my Greek reader is from a text developed by Goodrick and Kohlenberger (I think the NIV uses this text?).

So how many more are out there?


----------



## JP Wallace (Apr 1, 2011)

Add Society of Biblical Literature edition to your list  SBL Greek New Testament


----------



## rbcbob (Apr 2, 2011)

There are over 5000 extant Greek manuscripts, whole or in part, but I am sure you are referring to modern eclectic compilations published in the past century or so. Hodges and Farstad published the Greek New Testament according to the Majority Text. Dr. Maurice A. Robinson has published THE NEW TESTAMENT IN THE ORIGINAL GREEK (BYZANTINE TEXTFORM) 2005.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 2, 2011)

The SBL uses a simplified apparatus that shows four major variant "traditions," including the UBS/Aland, Tregelles, and MT readings but also the putative text behind the NIV. The SBL critical text, for example, differs from the Nestle-Aland/United Bible Societies text in more than 540 variation units.

When you consider the efforts of translators to make textual decisions for virtually every variant they encounter, an English translation, even one based on a particular Critical Text, may differ from that text in multiple places.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 2, 2011)

The other nice thing about the SBL critical text is that it is available in so many formats . . .

Logos Bible Software
Portable Document Format (PDF)
Extensible Markup Language (XML)
Open Scripture Information Standard (OSIS)
The SWORD Project
CROSS
Plaintext

. . . for FREE!


----------

